# stripped threads



## Michaela521 (Jul 23, 2005)

I have a female thread that was over torqued and unfortunately got stripped out. What happened next is we tapped it and we used a helicoil to restore it to its normal function. The thing just stripped again and this means we will have to tap it even large. Is there helicoils that are available in difference sizes that can accomodate this extra change. The female thread is metric and the male thread is just one long male bolt without a head on it. The male bolt cannot be smaller or larger in diameter so I can't just install a larger one. Perhaps if they make a long male metric bolt (without a head) that is half one size and the other half another might work. Hopefully if I tap it larger it still has enough metal in it to hold the bolts torque but for know I would like to find this out. Thanks alot. MIKE


----------



## Phil F (Feb 16, 2005)

fill the hole with j b weld then drill and re tap should work


----------

